
Show HN: Lovability Book - bdehaaff
https://blog.aha.io/just-launched-lovability-the-book/
======
peterlk
Full Disclosure: I work at Aha!

Having worked in the startup hype machine in the past, it has been surprising
and refreshing to see success from the other side. You don't need funding, you
don't need hype. You need a good product. Highly recommend this book

~~~
schneidmaster
Also a dev at Aha! and second Peter's comment.

